# my little angel marina is here... bit late posting



## duejan19th

i had my baby girl 8 weeks ago but have only just managed to get pics on so here she is..., she was born on the 15th jan 08 @2.49pm

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh245/babymarina08/kids020.jpg


i hope it came out just learning how to use the adding pics bit.


----------



## danielle19

Awww she is gorgeous x
Congratulations xx


----------



## Serene123

I can't see the pic but congratulations!!


----------



## ColtonsMom

congrats! she is adorable!


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats on your gorgeous girl xxxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Aww she really is gorgeous. Congratulations


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! She's a cutie! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's adorable!!


----------



## Jo

Congratulations hun
She is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Stef

Congratulations she is beautiful


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats hun, Jasmine has that same baby gro lol


----------



## mickey

congratulations, she is gorgeous :hi:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what a cutie xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless xx


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## shamrockgirl4

congrats she looks very alert :) and beautiful


----------



## clairebear

she is so beautiful congrats hun xxx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Cyn

Awww, she's beautiful. Congratulations hun!!:hugs:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Aw she's a cutey !! :)


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is beautiful. :)


----------



## Serene123

I can see the picture now. Guess my comp was playing up. She's super cute :)


----------



## Newt

congratulations :D


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Congratulations, she is just lovely!


----------

